
Bringing the best of Desktop and Web together - bootload
http://blog.pullur.com/2007/03/12/combining-the-best-of-desktop-and-web-dekoh/
======
juwo
Java Web Start does this. That is why I used it for juwo.

<http://juwo.com>

